# Salt spreader



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Is their a bulk salt spreader on the market that does not hang down to the trailer hitch receiver? Would like to be able to pull a trailer with the salter in the
truck.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

saltdoggs and fisher poly casters have removable spinner chutes

I can take my saltdogg chute off in less than 10sec


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx makes that*



fozzy;1714629 said:


> Is their a bulk salt spreader on the market that does not hang down to the trailer hitch receiver? Would like to be able to pull a trailer with the salter in the
> truck.


SnowEx makes that with a detachable spinner assembly just for that application. I run three of them.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

As does western....


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Longae29;1714687 said:


> As does western....


And Just about any one who makes a poly spreader. If its not snowing I don't have the shoot of my saltdogg on.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Wayne Volz;1714682 said:


> SnowEx makes that with a detachable spinner assembly just for that application. I run three of them.


How do you like them?

I'm looking to add another sander and am not sure I want to go with another Saltdogg

What problems, if any . have you had?
Is it conveyor or auger?
Anyone using the fisher that can give a review?


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. That's what I was hoping to here.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

siteworkplus;1714742 said:


> How do you like them?
> 
> I'm looking to add another sander and am not sure I want to go with another Saltdogg
> 
> ...


I've seen too many snowex frames rusted out for me to consider them.

Polycasters are nice they have a lot of updates. All the DD spreaders are wireless now.

Personally I'm debating on a 2000 or 2250. If we ever get snow again


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

DD spreaders??

Saltdoggs are not as reliable as I first thought
So I'm looking for other options


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Western, fisher, blizzard are all dd same company different colors. 

The shpe2250 is a much more robust spreader than the 2000

Personally I can't justify what dd asks for their spreaders


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I can vouch for the Salt Dogg that the chute can be taken off or put on in about 10 seconds.


I am sure most others are the same way.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I like them*



siteworkplus;1714742 said:


> How do you like them?
> 
> I'm looking to add another sander and am not sure I want to go with another Saltdogg
> 
> ...


I have not had any problems out of mine. We run several of them (7) and only a very limited amount of issues. They are an auger feed system which we like. Allows us to control the flow of material very well. Our oldest is seven years old and the only item replaced is one vibrator and one spinner motor.

For us its been a good investment and excellent ROI.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Wayne Volz;1716232 said:


> I have not had any problems out of mine. We run several of them (7) and only a very limited amount of issues. They are an auger feed system which we like. Allows us to control the flow of material very well. Our oldest is seven years old and the only item replaced is one vibrator and one spinner motor.
> 
> For us its been a good investment and excellent ROI.


How much did buyers pay you to say that?:laughing: If you have 7 you must have gone through a few controllers(per unit)


----------



## 2011ram3500 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone have the snowexsr210 wireless? Looking for some ideas to get the salt to flow out a little better especially when it gets low? And need an idea to try and help it from hitting the back of the truck a lot if material was stuck on the number at the license plate? Any ideas?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

nepatsfan;1716305 said:


> How much did buyers pay you to say that?:laughing: If you have 7 you must have gone through a few controllers(per unit)


He runs snow ex, but your comment is just as relevant. )


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

mount the spreader on 4x4's


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

fozzy;1714629 said:


> Is their a bulk salt spreader on the market that does not hang down to the trailer hitch receiver? Would like to be able to pull a trailer with the salter in the
> truck.


Look at the new stainless Hiniker electric spreader. Reliable. Affordable. Powerful. We really like them. I haven't seen an electric with a better spread pattern. Oh ... and the chute swings out of the way in seconds.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1716867 said:


> Look at the new stainless Hiniker electric spreader. Reliable. Affordable. Powerful. We really like them. I haven't seen an electric with a better spread pattern. Oh ... and the chute swings out of the way in seconds.


How much is affordable?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I run SnowEx*



nepatsfan;1716305 said:


> How much did buyers pay you to say that?:laughing: If you have 7 you must have gone through a few controllers(per unit)


Buyers pays me nothing.

I use SnowEx and have not had a controller issue with my 7550 units with the removable spinner assembly. I have replaced two controllers on 1875 spreaders that we run. We run three of them and have for several years. Overall, we've spent less money on parts and service for SnowEx units than any other brand that we have owned over 34 years. That's our experience with SnowEx. None of them are perfect, but we've had excellent luck with our SnowEx spreaders.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1716878 said:


> How much is affordable?


Expect to see them for less than $5K.


----------

